# Checker grips on Colt Pythons



## Motos (Feb 24, 2007)

*Checkered grips on Colt Pythons*

Bob Wright wrote:



> The first Pythons had grips checkered overall like the Officers Model Match, then were left smooth at the top on later guns ...


I have a 1964 6" Python (s/n 41xxx) with grips checkered as seen in the photo below.

About when was the change made from fully checkered to partial checkering?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't think I have ever seen one fully checkered and I have looked at a bunch of Pythons. Here's a 1978 model.


----------



## aeronut04 (Feb 12, 2007)

I hate to mention E-bay, but if you go there and look in the sporting goods, there are a set of full checkered grips for the early 50s python, my 6 inch with the 5 digit serial 148XX still did not fit into the timeframe that they were supposidly supplied on the early models.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

There is a thread over on the S&W forum with some good pictures of a 1957 Python with fully checkered grips. Check it out. 
http://smith-wessonforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/500103904/m/6161081502


----------



## Motos (Feb 24, 2007)

*I see what you mean! Serial number 48xx. That makes it 1957, the third year of production*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey thats cool. I guess the few real old ones I have seen didn't have the factory stocks on them. Thanks for the great photo Motos.


----------



## aeronut04 (Feb 12, 2007)

If you check Gun Broker.com and look at the 2.5 inch barrel versions, they had there own full checkered grips, but not the same full grips the early pythons had.


----------

